# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  نصائح هامة للعناية بشعر الأطفال

## الوسادة

*نصائح هامة للعناية بشعر الأطفال






العناية بشعر الأطفال مهمة صعبة على كل أم، وخاصة شعر الفتيات، خصوصاً عن حضورهم 
المناسبات السعيدة معنا، هذا التحقيق يعلمنا كيفية عمل تسريحات جميلة لأطفالنا باستخدام 
إكسسوارات رقيقة.

أولا لابد لمن يتعامل مع شعر الأطفال أن يكون خبيراً فى العناية بالشعر، وفى معاملتهم، لأن بصيلة
شعر الطفل تكون أكثر حساسية من شعر الكبار، فلا يجب معاملتها بعنف.

وأساس تصفيف شعر الأطفال فى المناسبات، هو عملها بمجفف الشعر أولاً، وبدون تكلّف يمكن أن 
نضع شريطاً من الساتان العريض على شعر طفلة بتسريحة "كاريه ديجرديه"، أو عمل ذيلين من 
الجانبين مع وضع إكسسوار بسيط بنفس لون الفستان.

أما إذا كان الشعر طويلاً، فيمكن أن نعمل "فرانشة" بسيطة على الجبهة، مع رفع جزء من الشعر 
إلى أحد الجانبين، ووضع بعض الإكسسوار.

كما يمكن عمل "فورمة" جميلة لعمل متوسط الطول بعمل "فرانشة" دائرية على الوجه، ثم نقوم 
بتقسيم الشعر إلى نصفين من الخلف، نرفع الجزء الأعلى، ونربطه بـ "توكة" مطاطية، ثم نقسمه 
إلى خصلات دائرية، ويتم تثبيتها ببعض "التَّوَك" على شكل ورود.

نصائح تهمك:

- لا تستخدمى مجفف الشعر أو المكواة إن لم يبلغ الطفل 7 سنوات، وعلى فترات متباعده.

- لا تشدى الشعر للخلف بعنف حتى لا يتساقط الشعر من الجبهة.

- احلقى شعر الطفل تماماً بعد الولادة، خاصة للأولاد، أما الفتيات فبعد حوالى 6 أشهر يجب قص جزء 
بسيط منه.

- ضعى "السيرم" بدلاً من الكريم أو الزيت.

- الاستفادة الحقيقية لشعر طفلك تأتى تناوله الخضراوات والفاكهة.

- ابتعدى عن كريمات فرد الشعر المجعد قبل بلوغ الـ 12 سنة.

- قللى الحلويات فى طعامه، وركزى على العصائر الطبيعية.

- شعر الطفلة المجعد يمكن عمله بطريقة "الكارلى".

- إياك والصبغة قبل بلوغ الطفلة سن الـ 12 سنة، وقللى من "الجيل".




لكم ودي*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني انشالله يطبقوها اللي عندهم اطفال

وبنظري احلى اشي الطفل يكون على طبيعته وما في داعي للتكلف

يسلمو وسادتنا  على المعلومات
وتقبلي مروري  يا عسولة  :Smile:

----------


## علا وبس

علا وبسسسسسسسسسسسس

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة

----------

